# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ⚫درامد دانشجوی داروسازی بعد از پره انترنی

## parham7983

سلام دوستان!
من یه آشنای دور دارم  الان ترم 11 داروسازیه
و تازه تو آزمون پره انترنی قبول شده
میگه 2 هفته دیگه مُهر داروسازی میدن بهش
بعدش میره شیفت(طرح مناطق محروم منظورش نیست شیفت داروخونه فقط)
میگه شیفت هر روز 300 تومن به داروساز میدن
این واقعیت داره؟ 
در ماه چند روز میتونن شیفت برن؟


من شنیده بودم از سال چهارم دارو میرن شیفت
ماهی 700 یا 800 میدن بهش
ولی این یه چیز دیگه میگه

کسی اطلاع داره؟؟؟

----------


## hamed70t

۳۰۰ هزار تومن ؟ :/ 


آقا کسی میدونه حداکثر واحدی که تو یه ترم میشه برا پزشکی عمومی برداشت چقدره ؟ اگه الف بیاری منظورمه ، حداقل چندساله میشه تموم کرد عمومی رو ؟ و اینکه اگه استعداد درخشان باشی دیگه نیاز نیس اون ۲ سال طرح مسخره رو بری بعد بتونی دستیاری امتحان بدی ؟

----------


## parham7983

> ۳۰۰ هزار تومن ؟ :/ 
> 
> 
> آقا کسی میدونه حداکثر واحدی که تو یه ترم میشه برا پزشکی عمومی برداشت چقدره ؟ اگه الف بیاری منظورمه ، حداقل چندساله میشه تموم کرد عمومی رو ؟ و اینکه اگه استعداد درخشان باشی دیگه نیاز نیس اون ۲ سال طرح مسخره رو بری بعد بتونی دستیاری امتحان بدی ؟


بله 300 :Yahoo (114): 

پزشکی حداقل 6 تا 6/5 سال طول میکشه
معدل بالای 17 یا 18 (دقیقا نمیدونم 17 یا18) 
میتونه یک بار آزمون دستیاری بده و استریت بشه
فقط یک بار

----------


## hamed_habibi

​00تومن خدایی چیه ک براتون عجیب باشه اونایی ک میگن 700 800 دوسندارن اشباع بشه ازاین حرفا میزنن میگن اره درامد نداره

----------


## hamed70t

> بله 300
> 
> پزشکی حداقل 6 تا 6/5 سال طول میکشه
> معدل بالای 17 یا 18 (دقیقا نمیدونم 17 یا18) 
> میتونه یک بار آزمون دستیاری بده و استریت بشه
> فقط یک بار


خدا خیرت بده ، مرسی

----------


## parham7983

> ​00تومن خدایی چیه ک براتون عجیب باشه اونایی ک میگن 700 800 دوسندارن اشباع بشه ازاین حرفا میزنن میگن اره درامد نداره


روزی 300 تومن برای یه دانشجویی که هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده زیاد نیست؟؟ (پزشکی نهایت 600 یا 700 میگیره در طی 30 روز!!)

----------


## mlt

_داروسازی پره اینترنی نداره ازمون 180 واحدی داره




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


سلام دوستان!
من یه آشنای دور دارم  الان ترم 11 داروسازیه
و تازه تو آزمون پره انترنی قبول شده
میگه 2 هفته دیگه مُهر داروسازی میدن بهش
بعدش میره شیفت(طرح مناطق محروم منظورش نیست شیفت داروخونه فقط)
میگه شیفت هر روز 300 تومن به داروساز میدن
این واقعیت داره؟ 
در ماه چند روز میتونن شیفت برن؟


من شنیده بودم از سال چهارم دارو میرن شیفت
ماهی 700 یا 800 میدن بهش
ولی این یه چیز دیگه میگه

کسی اطلاع داره؟؟؟


_

----------


## Mysterious

*من شنیده بودم ساعتی ۲۰ تومن و معمولا ۱۲ ساعتم کار*

----------


## Colonius

اقا اول شما قبول بشین یاد اون چوپونه اقتادم که یه کوزه روغن داشت رفت تو خیالات شکستش!

----------


## God_of_war

یادش بخیر منم ۴ سال پیش فکر درامدش بودم الان ۴ سال گذشته من باز به فکر درامدشم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## SARA_J

حالا من یع سوال دارم : داروسازی آزمون علوم پایه نداره درسته؟ 

پ.ن:اینکه چیزی نیست والا حداقل جون کنده تا درس خونده من یه دخترخاله دارم که مدرک لیسانس از دانشگاه پیامنورداره حالا رفته سر کارتوشرکتی که حتی اسمشم نمیگه  :Yahoo (35): البته کارش ربطی به مدرکش نداره گرچه من دقیقا نمیدونم چکاره س ولی هرچی باشه به لیسانس زیست ربطی نداره قطعا! حالا تودوسال فقط تودوسال تونست ماشین وخونه بخره توتهران :Yahoo (110): واقعا هرجورحساب میکنم نمیفهمم ماهی چقدررررردرامدداره :Yahoo (39):  اخه هرماهم یه مانتووکفش و....میخره وماهی1تومن فقط خرج لوازم ارایشش میشه :Yahoo (113): گاهی اوقات میگم خدایافقط شانس بده....

----------


## anis79

> ۳۰۰ هزار تومن ؟ :/ 
> 
> 
> آقا کسی میدونه حداکثر واحدی که تو یه ترم میشه برا پزشکی عمومی برداشت چقدره ؟ اگه الف بیاری منظورمه ، حداقل چندساله میشه تموم کرد عمومی رو ؟ و اینکه اگه استعداد درخشان باشی دیگه نیاز نیس اون ۲ سال طرح مسخره رو بری بعد بتونی دستیاری امتحان بدی ؟


اگ الف بشی بالا 17 میتونی واحد بیشتر برداری بیشتر از20 تا ولی ممکنه بعضی درسا تداخلی بشه خیلیم سنگین میشه
در نهایت اجازه نمیدن زودتر از موئد درس کسی تموم شه شده دو واحد نگه میدارن برای ترم اخر
استریت شدن شرایطش اینه چند ترم الف شده باشی متاهل باشی تک فرزند باشی و .....
استریت هم بشی تخصص هم قبول شی بعد رزیدنتی طرح عمومی و تخصص رو مجموعا چهار سال باید بری

----------


## anis79

> حالا من یع سوال دارم : داروسازی آزمون علوم پایه نداره درسته؟ 
> 
> پ.ن:اینکه چیزی نیست والا حداقل جون کنده تا درس خونده من یه دخترخاله دارم که مدرک لیسانس از دانشگاه پیامنورداره حالا رفته سر کارتوشرکتی که حتی اسمشم نمیگه البته کارش ربطی به مدرکش نداره گرچه من دقیقا نمیدونم چکاره س ولی هرچی باشه به لیسانس زیست ربطی نداره قطعا! حالا تودوسال فقط تودوسال تونست ماشین وخونه بخره توتهرانواقعا هرجورحساب میکنم نمیفهمم ماهی چقدررررردرامدداره اخه هرماهم یه مانتووکفش و....میخره وماهی1تومن فقط خرج لوازم ارایشش میشهگاهی اوقات میگم خدایافقط شانس بده....


فک کنم ی ازمون 180 واحدی داره

----------


## the.lusifer

> حالا من یع سوال دارم : داروسازی آزمون علوم پایه نداره درسته؟ پ.ن:اینکه چیزی نیست والا حداقل جون کنده تا درس خونده من یه دخترخاله دارم که مدرک لیسانس از دانشگاه پیامنورداره حالا رفته سر کارتوشرکتی که حتی اسمشم نمیگه البته کارش ربطی به مدرکش نداره گرچه من دقیقا نمیدونم چکاره س ولی هرچی باشه به لیسانس زیست ربطی نداره قطعا! حالا تودوسال فقط تودوسال تونست ماشین وخونه بخره توتهرانواقعا هرجورحساب میکنم نمیفهمم ماهی چقدررررردرامدداره اخه هرماهم یه مانتووکفش و....میخره وماهی1تومن فقط خرج لوازم ارایشش میشهگاهی اوقات میگم خدایافقط شانس بده....


والا با این شرایطی که شما توصیف کردین  :Yahoo (4):  دیگه سخت نیست حدس زدنش...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
خیلی منحرفید ...بنده منظورم این بود که ایشون قطعااا بنزین خونه داره  ((:
داروسازی هم علوم پایه داره ضمننا  :Yahoo (1):  پره انترنتی *نداره..*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> والا با این شرایطی که شما توصیف کردین  دیگه سخت نیست حدس زدنش...
> .
> .
> .
> .تو روحت
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 :Yahoo (23): توروحت

----------


## Rafolin403

> حالا من یع سوال دارم : داروسازی آزمون علوم پایه نداره درسته؟ 
> 
> پ.ن:اینکه چیزی نیست والا حداقل جون کنده تا درس خونده من یه دخترخاله دارم که مدرک لیسانس از دانشگاه پیامنورداره حالا رفته سر کارتوشرکتی که حتی اسمشم نمیگه البته کارش ربطی به مدرکش نداره گرچه من دقیقا نمیدونم چکاره س ولی هرچی باشه به لیسانس زیست ربطی نداره قطعا! حالا تودوسال فقط تودوسال تونست ماشین وخونه بخره توتهرانواقعا هرجورحساب میکنم نمیفهمم ماهی چقدررررردرامدداره اخه هرماهم یه مانتووکفش و....میخره وماهی1تومن فقط خرج لوازم ارایشش میشهگاهی اوقات میگم خدایافقط شانس بده....


نمیتونم رو سوالت تمرکز کنم مغزم دچار انحراف ذهنی میشه د اخه اگه ماهی ۱۰ تومنم درامد داشته باشی بازم با ۲۴۰ تومن(درعرض دو سال) خونه تو تهران + یه ماشین نمیتونی بخری(تازه من خرید و لوازم ارایشیشو حساب نکردم)
ولی عندالله تاحالا به ذهنت خطور نکرده چرا نمیگه کدوم شرکت؟؟؟ :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27): 

در ضمن این کار‌نیاز به شانس نداره...  :Yahoo (35): 
استغفرالله!


و درجواب اون که پرسید روزی ۳۰۰ باس بگم برای همه اینطور نیست تو این کار حتمااااا شانس لازمه درامد یه داروساز در دوران تحصیل تقریبا ۸۰۰ الی ۲۵۰۰ هست که بستگی به جایی که کار میکنی و ساعت کاریت داره ولی خب میشه داروخونه مال بابات باشه و ماهی بهت ۹ تومن بده :Yahoo (5):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اگه قیافه داره دختر خالت شاید دوست پسر پولدار گرفته درغیر این صورت چیزی دگیه ایی نمیمونه البته تهران وجب ب وجب  جای رشده

----------


## parham7983

> اقا اول شما قبول بشین یاد اون چوپونه اقتادم که یه کوزه روغن داشت رفت تو خیالات شکستش!


من برا خودم نپرسیدم که
میخوام ببینم واقعیت داره یا نه

----------


## parham7983

> حالا من یع سوال دارم : داروسازی آزمون علوم پایه نداره درسته؟ 
> 
> پ.ن:اینکه چیزی نیست والا حداقل جون کنده تا درس خونده من یه دخترخاله دارم که مدرک لیسانس از دانشگاه پیامنورداره حالا رفته سر کارتوشرکتی که حتی اسمشم نمیگه البته کارش ربطی به مدرکش نداره گرچه من دقیقا نمیدونم چکاره س ولی هرچی باشه به لیسانس زیست ربطی نداره قطعا! حالا تودوسال فقط تودوسال تونست ماشین وخونه بخره توتهرانواقعا هرجورحساب میکنم نمیفهمم ماهی چقدررررردرامدداره اخه هرماهم یه مانتووکفش و....میخره وماهی1تومن فقط خرج لوازم ارایشش میشهگاهی اوقات میگم خدایافقط شانس بده....


نکه رفته تو "خاف" مدیری اینا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SARA_J

> ​اگه قیافه داره دختر خالت شاید دوست پسر پولدار گرفته درغیر این صورت چیزی دگیه ایی نمیمونه البته تهران وجب ب وجب  جای رشده


نه اونطوردختری نیس درضمن شوهرداره ومتاهله. اما حدس من اینه که شرکتشون ازاقایون محترمه یعنی اختلاسگران گرامی! :Yahoo (113):  چون یه بار خالم اززبونش دررفت گفت رئیس شرکتشون داره خونه توکانادامیسازه و زنشم فعلافرستاده ترکیه بنظرم ایناشرکتشون هرچی هست دارن اختلاس میکنن وکارشون غیرقانونی که اونقدربه کارمنداش حقوق میده وداره مقدمات فراررواماده میکنه

----------


## SARA_J

> نمیتونم رو سوالت تمرکز کنم مغزم دچار انحراف ذهنی میشه د اخه اگه ماهی ۱۰ تومنم درامد داشته باشی بازم با ۲۴۰ تومن(درعرض دو سال) خونه تو تهران + یه ماشین نمیتونی بخری(تازه من خرید و لوازم ارایشیشو حساب نکردم)
> ولی عندالله تاحالا به ذهنت خطور نکرده چرا نمیگه کدوم شرکت؟؟؟
> 
> در ضمن این کار‌نیاز به شانس نداره... 
> استغفرالله!
> 
> 
> و درجواب اون که پرسید روزی ۳۰۰ باس بگم برای همه اینطور نیست تو این کار حتمااااا شانس لازمه درامد یه داروساز در دوران تحصیل تقریبا ۸۰۰ الی ۲۵۰۰ هست که بستگی به جایی که کار میکنی و ساعت کاریت داره ولی خب میشه داروخونه مال بابات باشه و ماهی بهت ۹ تومن بده


من میگم بیشترازاین حرفا میگیره چون بنظرم اصلا شرکتشون ازاین هرمی ایناست ویااختلاسگرن که میخوان فرار کنن  وگرنه خیالم راحته که دخترخالم ازاون بابت دخترخوبیه

----------


## amir.t34

:Yahoo (15): 
درآمد باید روزی 10 میلیون باشه تا لذت بشه برد

+

بله به احتمال زیاد 300 هزار تومن روزی کاملا درسته برای درآمد دانشجو :Yahoo (5):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> درآمد باید روزی 10 میلیون باشه تا لذت بشه برد
> 
> +
> 
> بله به احتمال زیاد 300 هزار تومن روزی کاملا درسته برای درآمد دانشجو


با ماهی 100میلیونم میشه بهترین جای تهران زندگی کرد بهترین جای ایران ویلا داشت بهترین ماشین داشت.روزی ده تومن خیلیه درواقع همون پولداراششم ک 1درصد جامعه ما هستن دوباره 1درصد از اون جامعه پول دارا این درامد دارن..یا باید جراح باشی یعنی 40به بالا یا باید تاجر باشی یا تالار رستوران دار هتل دار..درحالت عادی نمیشه یا برفرضص فروشگاه زنجیره ایی

----------


## MrChemist

ببخشید که اسپم میکنم ها.. ولی یه سوال داشتم این که با توجه به کنکور ۹۸ حداقل رتبه برای دارو دانشگاه بهشتی وتهران چنده ؟تو ابزار تخمین رتبه کانون فقط کنکور سراسری ۹۷ هستش. اونجا با رتبه تقریبا هزار میشه ولی عایا تو کنکور ۹۸ هم همین طور بوده؟ بازم ببخشید که بی ربط به تایتل تاپیک بود. درضمن اگه کسی لینک یه تاپیک دیگه که به این موضوع پرداخته باشه رو بده خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## DR.del

> ۳۰۰ هزار تومن ؟ :/ 
> 
> 
> آقا کسی میدونه حداکثر واحدی که تو یه ترم میشه برا پزشکی عمومی برداشت چقدره ؟ اگه الف بیاری منظورمه ، حداقل چندساله میشه تموم کرد عمومی رو ؟ و اینکه اگه استعداد درخشان باشی دیگه نیاز نیس اون ۲ سال طرح مسخره رو بری بعد بتونی دستیاری امتحان بدی ؟



طرح رو باید بری در هر صورت دوست عزیز اون حالتی هم که دوستمون بهت گفت بهش میگن استریت شدن که طرح عمومیت با تخصصت ادغام میشه یعنی بعد تخصص باید 6 سال بری طرح به جای 4 سال
طرح هم اصن مسخره نیست توش کلی تجربه کسب میکنی برای آیندت ولی سختی داری یخورده
عمومی رو هم بترکونی تو شیش سال و نیم تموم کنی که یه چیز غیر ممکنه به نظرم چون همینم یعنی 3 ترم جلوتر تموم کردی تو پزشکی عقب میفتن و دیر تموم میکنن ولی تابحال سابقه نداشته کسی زود تموم کنه چون اندازه کافی درسا زیاد و سخت هست.
در کل شما اول وارد رشته بشو بعد در مورد اینجور چیزا فکر کن

----------


## BARONI

خواهر دوست من دارو ازاد تهران میخونده الان ساعتی 40 تومن میگیره از ساعت 9 صبح تا 9 شب

----------


## Ellie.79

*داروسازی علوم پایه نداره دیگه :/
*
*آزمون 180 واحدی داره که از همین امسال برای اولین بار قراره اجرا بشه برای ورودی های 94 
قبلا هم میشد از سال چهارم بعنوان مسئول فنی داروخونه شروع به کار کرد ولی الان باید بعد از آزمون 180 واحدی (ترم 9 ب بعد) مهر تایید بگیرین تا بتونین تو داروخونه شروع به کار کنین*

----------


## hamed70t

> طرح رو باید بری در هر صورت دوست عزیز اون حالتی هم که دوستمون بهت گفت بهش میگن استریت شدن که طرح عمومیت با تخصصت ادغام میشه یعنی بعد تخصص باید 6 سال بری طرح به جای 4 سال
> طرح هم اصن مسخره نیست توش کلی تجربه کسب میکنی برای آیندت ولی سختی داری یخورده
> عمومی رو هم بترکونی تو شیش سال و نیم تموم کنی که یه چیز غیر ممکنه به نظرم چون همینم یعنی 3 ترم جلوتر تموم کردی تو پزشکی عقب میفتن و دیر تموم میکنن ولی تابحال سابقه نداشته کسی زود تموم کنه چون اندازه کافی درسا زیاد و سخت هست.
> در کل شما اول وارد رشته بشو بعد در مورد اینجور چیزا فکر کن



ممنون دوست عزیز ، فکر نکنم اینقد بچه باشم که بخوام فقط به  این چیزا فکر کنم و عمل خاصی انجام ندم ؛ فقط یه سوال توی ذهنم بود ، بخاطر اینکه من سنم بالاست ، میخواستم ببینم راهی هست که این اختلاف سنیم رو جبران کنم که دیدم هست ؛ همین ؛ بازم ممنون

----------


## u n i c o r n

> طرح رو باید بری در هر صورت دوست عزیز اون حالتی هم که دوستمون بهت گفت بهش میگن استریت شدن که طرح عمومیت با تخصصت ادغام میشه یعنی بعد تخصص باید 6 سال بری طرح به جای 4 سال
> طرح هم اصن مسخره نیست توش کلی تجربه کسب میکنی برای آیندت ولی سختی داری یخورده
> عمومی رو هم بترکونی تو شیش سال و نیم تموم کنی که یه چیز غیر ممکنه به نظرم چون همینم یعنی 3 ترم جلوتر تموم کردی تو پزشکی عقب میفتن و دیر تموم میکنن ولی تابحال سابقه نداشته کسی زود تموم کنه چون اندازه کافی درسا زیاد و سخت هست.
> در کل شما اول وارد رشته بشو بعد در مورد اینجور چیزا فکر کن


طرحو نمیشه خرید؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ممنون دوست عزیز ، فکر نکنم اینقد بچه باشم که بخوام فقط به  این چیزا فکر کنم و عمل خاصی انجام ندم ؛ فقط یه سوال توی ذهنم بود ، بخاطر اینکه من سنم بالاست ، میخواستم ببینم راهی هست که این اختلاف سنیم رو جبران کنم که دیدم هست ؛ همین ؛ بازم ممنون


سلام
نه راهی نیست  :Yahoo (1):  شما فقط 7 سال پزشکی داری که اگر پزشکی نوین بخونی زودتر میشه ، فکرکنم یکی دوتادانشگاه بیشتر تدریس نمیشه تو ایران ، 6و نیم سال میشه تقریبا اون. بعدش که تموم شد ، توی کشور پزشک عمومی رو هیچ کجا نمیخوان به جز بیمارستان ها ، وگرنه پزشک مجبوره خودش بره کمپ و کلینیک ترک اعتیاد و این چیزا بزنه چون مخصوصا تو شهر های بزرگ به پزشک عمومی مجوز تاسیس مطب نمیدن. پس باید از خدا هم باشه که طرح بیشتر باشه چون  بعد از طرح واقعا شغل پزشکی عمومی پیدا کردن مشکله ، أرمورد تخصص هم شما بعد از طرح میتونی آزمون دستیاری بدین که فوق العاده آزمون سختی هست مخصوصا واس رشته های تاپ مثل چشم پزشکی و قلب و مغز و غیره ، ولی خب داخلی و رشته های ساده تر قبولیش راحت تره ولی بازم راحت نیست ینی نسبت به اونا راحت تره ، خلاصه تخصص هم بین 4 تا 6 سال هست که هر رشته متفاوت هست ، تخصصم که تموم شد 2 سال مجدد طرح داره خود تخصص بعدش میشی یه متخصص که اگر بخوای مطب شخصی بزنی بهت مجوز تو شهر بزرگ نمیدن و میگن برو شهرستان های کوچیک مطب بزن حداقل 4-3 سال اونجا سابقه بدست بیار بعدش شهر بزرگ شاید پذیرشت کنه ، اگرک کلینیک بخوای که سابقه منطقه محروم و پارتی و غیره  :Yahoo (4):  
خلاصه رشته پزشکی ، هیچوقت فارغ التحصیلی نداره ، شما از زمانی که واردش میشی ، تا دوراز جون زمان مرگ باید تحصیل کنی چون بعداز اتمام دانشگاه هم مجبوری بری دوره و مدام علمت رو بروز کنی
درآمدش هم که دوره پزشکی درمانی نداره توی دوره دانشجویی ، زمان کارورزی که بهت میگن انترن ، بهت یه حقوق میدن که متاهل و مجرد فرق داره ، متاهل بیشتره ،حقوقشم واس مجردا حدود 500 هزارتومن درمان هست ، دانشگاه ها حقوق هایی ک میدن متفاوته ولی حداکثر 800 هس دیگه ، انترنی هم میشه دو سال آخر پزشکی عمومی.

----------


## hamed70t

> سلام
> نه راهی نیست  شما فقط 7 سال پزشکی داری که اگر پزشکی نوین بخونی زودتر میشه ، فکرکنم یکی دوتادانشگاه بیشتر تدریس نمیشه تو ایران ، 6و نیم سال میشه تقریبا اون. بعدش که تموم شد ، توی کشور پزشک عمومی رو هیچ کجا نمیخوان به جز بیمارستان ها ، وگرنه پزشک مجبوره خودش بره کمپ و کلینیک ترک اعتیاد و این چیزا بزنه چون مخصوصا تو شهر های بزرگ به پزشک عمومی مجوز تاسیس مطب نمیدن. پس باید از خدا هم باشه که طرح بیشتر باشه چون  بعد از طرح واقعا شغل پزشکی عمومی پیدا کردن مشکله ، أرمورد تخصص هم شما بعد از طرح میتونی آزمون دستیاری بدین که فوق العاده آزمون سختی هست مخصوصا واس رشته های تاپ مثل چشم پزشکی و قلب و مغز و غیره ، ولی خب داخلی و رشته های ساده تر قبولیش راحت تره ولی بازم راحت نیست ینی نسبت به اونا راحت تره ، خلاصه تخصص هم بین 4 تا 6 سال هست که هر رشته متفاوت هست ، تخصصم که تموم شد 2 سال مجدد طرح داره خود تخصص بعدش میشی یه متخصص که اگر بخوای مطب شخصی بزنی بهت مجوز تو شهر بزرگ نمیدن و میگن برو شهرستان های کوچیک مطب بزن حداقل 4-3 سال اونجا سابقه بدست بیار بعدش شهر بزرگ شاید پذیرشت کنه ، اگرک کلینیک بخوای که سابقه منطقه محروم و پارتی و غیره  
> خلاصه رشته پزشکی ، هیچوقت فارغ التحصیلی نداره ، شما از زمانی که واردش میشی ، تا دوراز جون زمان مرگ باید تحصیل کنی چون بعداز اتمام دانشگاه هم مجبوری بری دوره و مدام علمت رو بروز کنی
> درآمدش هم که دوره پزشکی درمانی نداره توی دوره دانشجویی ، زمان کارورزی که بهت میگن انترن ، بهت یه حقوق میدن که متاهل و مجرد فرق داره ، متاهل بیشتره ،حقوقشم واس مجردا حدود 500 هزارتومن درمان هست ، دانشگاه ها حقوق هایی ک میدن متفاوته ولی حداکثر 800 هس دیگه ، انترنی هم میشه دو سال آخر پزشکی عمومی.



میشه دروس عمومی رو تطبیق داد ؟ من لیسانس دارم ؛ اختلاف سنیم هم خیلی زیاد نیس ، الان اکثرا بچه ها 20 سالگی میرن دانشگاه پزشکی ، من با اونا 8 سال اختلاف سنی دارم ؛ مشکل سربازی هم ندارم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> میشه دروس عمومی رو تطبیق داد ؟ من لیسانس دارم ؛ اختلاف سنیم هم خیلی زیاد نیس ، الان اکثرا بچه ها 20 سالگی میرن دانشگاه پزشکی ، من با اونا 8 سال اختلاف سنی دارم ؛ مشکل سربازی هم ندارم


تنها دروس عمومی ای تطبیق میخورن که کد درسی اونا یکی باشه ، مثلا ممکنه شما در کارشناسی درس اندیشه اسلامی 1 یا 2 رو پاس کرده باشی ولی در دانشگاه قبلی کد درس 10098 بوده ولی در دانشگاه دومی کد درس متفاوت باشه ، اگر کد درسیش یکی باشه و نمره کسب شده بالای 12 باشه که البته این نمره تو بعضضی دانشگاه ها متفاوته ، تطبیق میدن ، ولی اگر کد درس یکی نباشه تطبیق نمیدن ، خیلی توی تطبیق دروس سخت میگیرن حتی ممکنه به سطح دانشگاه ققبلیت گیر بدن و بگن ما اونجا رو قبول نداریم و مجدد باید پاس کنید ، چون اگر بخوان کل دروس عمومی رو تطبیق بدن دانشجو یک ترم حداقل جلو میفته  :Yahoo (1):  اقوام ما لیسانس رادیولوژی داشت و الان دانشجو دندان پزشکی هست ، فقط 17 واحدشو تطبیق دادن با اینکه بعضی دروس تخصصی هم حتی مشترک داشتن توی علوم پایه.

----------


## hamed70t

> تنها دروس عمومی ای تطبیق میخورن که کد درسی اونا یکی باشه ، مثلا ممکنه شما در کارشناسی درس اندیشه اسلامی 1 یا 2 رو پاس کرده باشی ولی در دانشگاه قبلی کد درس 10098 بوده ولی در دانشگاه دومی کد درس متفاوت باشه ، اگر کد درسیش یکی باشه و نمره کسب شده بالای 12 باشه که البته این نمره تو بعضضی دانشگاه ها متفاوته ، تطبیق میدن ، ولی اگر کد درس یکی نباشه تطبیق نمیدن ، خیلی توی تطبیق دروس سخت میگیرن حتی ممکنه به سطح دانشگاه ققبلیت گیر بدن و بگن ما اونجا رو قبول نداریم و مجدد باید پاس کنید ، چون اگر بخوان کل دروس عمومی رو تطبیق بدن دانشجو یک ترم حداقل جلو میفته  اقوام ما لیسانس رادیولوژی داشت و الان دانشجو دندان پزشکی هست ، فقط 17 واحدشو تطبیق دادن با اینکه بعضی دروس تخصصی هم حتی مشترک داشتن توی علوم پایه.


داداش فیلیپین درس نخوندم که  :Yahoo (4):  درسته آزاده ولی خوب قبولش دارن 

عمومی زیر 18 نگرفتم تو عمرم :/

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> داداش فیلیپین درس نخوندم که  درسته آزاده ولی خوب قبولش دارن 
> 
> عمومی زیر 18 نگرفتم تو عمرم :/


خب کار به کشورش نداره ، به دانشگاهش داره و رشته ات ، حتی خیلی دانشگاه های معتبر تا دید که از آزاد درسی رو پاس کردی کلا تطبیق نمیدن   و اذیت میکنن ، آزاد با آزاد هم فرق داره البته و اعتبارشون متفاوت هست ، این اقوام ما تازه رادیولوژی دولتی روزانه شیراز خونده بود که توی تطبیق اذیتش کردن و خیلی درساشو تطبیق ندادن با اینکه نمراتشم بالا بود ، اگر به این امید هستی که 30 واحد درس عمومی داری ، همشم چون نمرت خوبه تطبیق میدن و یه ترم با همین تطبیقت میفتی جلو ، سه ترم هم معدلتو میاری بالا 17 و 24 واحد میگیری و پزشکی رو توی شش سال و یا 5.5 سال تموم میکنی از این خبرا نیست عزیزم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed70t

> خب کار به کشورش نداره ، به دانشگاهش داره و رشته ات ، حتی خیلی دانشگاه های معتبر تا دید که از آزاد درسی رو پاس کردی کلا تطبیق نمیدن   و اذیت میکنن ، آزاد با آزاد هم فرق داره البته و اعتبارشون متفاوت هست ، این اقوام ما تازه رادیولوژی دولتی روزانه شیراز خونده بود که توی تطبیق اذیتش کردن و خیلی درساشو تطبیق ندادن با اینکه نمراتشم بالا بود ، اگر به این امید هستی که 30 واحد درس عمومی داری ، همشم چون نمرت خوبه تطبیق میدن و یه ترم با همین تطبیقت میفتی جلو ، سه ترم هم معدلتو میاری بالا 17 و 24 واحد میگیری و پزشکی رو توی شش سال و یا 5.5 سال تموم میکنی از این خبرا نیست عزیزم


حالا اینقدرم نا امید نکن ، خدا بزرگه ؛ همه ی درها رم که به روی آدم نمیبندن ، فعلا شاخ این کنکور رو بشکنم ، اونم خدا بزرگه ، تو طرح و الفی و تطبیق یه کارایی میکنم ، نشدم نشد مهم نیس :/ سنم اونقدر بالا نیست که بخوام غصه شو بخورم ، به قول یه دوستمون کلی دکتر عمومی هست پشت تخصص موندن ، حالا من که سنم با بقیه فقط ۸ سال فرق داره ، ۸ سال غم خوردن نداره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> حالا اینقدرم نا امید نکن ، خدا بزرگه ؛ همه ی درها رم که به روی آدم نمیبندن ، فعلا شاخ این کنکور رو بشکنم ، اونم خدا بزرگه ، تو طرح و الفی و تطبیق یه کارایی میکنم ، نشدم نشد مهم نیس :/ سنم اونقدر بالا نیست که بخوام غصه شو بخورم ، به قول یه دوستمون کلی دکتر عمومی هست پشت تخصص موندن ، حالا من که سنم با بقیه فقط ۸ سال فرق داره ، ۸ سال غم خوردن نداره


بله شما حالا مرحله مهم کنکور رو بگذرون بعد بقیه چیزا جای بحث داره ، با دوسال زودتر فارغ التحصیل شدن تو پزشکی اتفاق خاصی تو عمرت نمیفته ، نهایت بتونی استریت بشی که طرح عمومیت انتقال پیدا کنه به تخصصت ولی خب استریت فقط یکبار فرصت آزمون تخصص هست اگر شد دوبار دیگه مجبوری بری طرح ، ولی در کل خداروشکر شما سربازی تموم شدی و توی طرح بهت حقوق یک پزشک رو میدن ، تو این وضعیت بیکاری هرچی طرح مدتش بیشتر باشه بهتره بنظرم  :Yahoo (4): 

به هرحال موفق باشی.

----------


## DR.del

> سلام
> نه راهی نیست  شما فقط 7 سال پزشکی داری که اگر پزشکی نوین بخونی زودتر میشه ، فکرکنم یکی دوتادانشگاه بیشتر تدریس نمیشه تو ایران ، 6و نیم سال میشه تقریبا اون. بعدش که تموم شد ، توی کشور پزشک عمومی رو هیچ کجا نمیخوان به جز بیمارستان ها ، وگرنه پزشک مجبوره خودش بره کمپ و کلینیک ترک اعتیاد و این چیزا بزنه چون مخصوصا تو شهر های بزرگ به پزشک عمومی مجوز تاسیس مطب نمیدن. پس باید از خدا هم باشه که طرح بیشتر باشه چون  بعد از طرح واقعا شغل پزشکی عمومی پیدا کردن مشکله ، أرمورد تخصص هم شما بعد از طرح میتونی آزمون دستیاری بدین که فوق العاده آزمون سختی هست مخصوصا واس رشته های تاپ مثل چشم پزشکی و قلب و مغز و غیره ، ولی خب داخلی و رشته های ساده تر قبولیش راحت تره ولی بازم راحت نیست ینی نسبت به اونا راحت تره ، خلاصه تخصص هم بین 4 تا 6 سال هست که هر رشته متفاوت هست ، تخصصم که تموم شد 2 سال مجدد طرح داره خود تخصص بعدش میشی یه متخصص که اگر بخوای مطب شخصی بزنی بهت مجوز تو شهر بزرگ نمیدن و میگن برو شهرستان های کوچیک مطب بزن حداقل 4-3 سال اونجا سابقه بدست بیار بعدش شهر بزرگ شاید پذیرشت کنه ، اگرک کلینیک بخوای که سابقه منطقه محروم و پارتی و غیره  
> خلاصه رشته پزشکی ، هیچوقت فارغ التحصیلی نداره ، شما از زمانی که واردش میشی ، تا دوراز جون زمان مرگ باید تحصیل کنی چون بعداز اتمام دانشگاه هم مجبوری بری دوره و مدام علمت رو بروز کنی
> درآمدش هم که دوره پزشکی درمانی نداره توی دوره دانشجویی ، زمان کارورزی که بهت میگن انترن ، بهت یه حقوق میدن که متاهل و مجرد فرق داره ، متاهل بیشتره ،حقوقشم واس مجردا حدود 500 هزارتومن درمان هست ، دانشگاه ها حقوق هایی ک میدن متفاوته ولی حداکثر 800 هس دیگه ، انترنی هم میشه دو سال آخر پزشکی عمومی.




پزشکی که هفت سال و نیمه نه دقیق هفت سال شیوه نوینم فرقی نداره و همون مدت زمانه فقط دو مقطع فیزیوپات و علوم پایش متفاوته یعنی علوم پایش به جای 5 ترم شده 4 ترم ولی از اونور یک ترم به فیزیوپات اضافه شده و 3 ترم شده فیزیوپات

----------


## DR.del

> ممنون دوست عزیز ، فکر نکنم اینقد بچه باشم که بخوام فقط به  این چیزا فکر کنم و عمل خاصی انجام ندم ؛ فقط یه سوال توی ذهنم بود ، بخاطر اینکه من سنم بالاست ، میخواستم ببینم راهی هست که این اختلاف سنیم رو جبران کنم که دیدم هست ؛ همین ؛ بازم ممنون


ما که حسود نیستیم برادرم  ولی خیلی سخته ما خومون داریم تو کلاسمون سه نفر که لیسانس دارن و اتفاقا یسری واحداشون رو تطبیق دادن ولی بازم نتونستن یک ترم از ما جلو بیفتن البته خواستن اینکار رو بکنن ولی اقدر درسا سخت بود که افتادن دروسی رو که اضافه برداشته بود و آخر سر همون 5 ترم علوم پایه دادن با ما بعد علوم پایه هم جلو افتادن عملا بخاطر تقسیم بندی واحد ها متفاوته
شما اگه میخوای جلو بیفتی باید تو همون علوم پایه هم واحد زیاد برداری هم ترم تابستون واحد برداری و هیچی هم نیفتی اینجوری میتونی یک شیش ماه زودتر تموم کنی پزشکی رو

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> پزشکی که هفت سال و نیمه نه دقیق هفت سال شیوه نوینم فرقی نداره و همون مدت زمانه فقط دو مقطع فیزیوپات و علوم پایش متفاوته یعنی علوم پایش به جای 5 ترم شده 4 ترم ولی از اونور یک ترم به فیزیوپات اضافه شده و 3 ترم شده فیزیوپات


حتما شما بهتر میدونید دیگه ، تا جایی که من فهمیدم ، فیزیوپاتولوژی رو حذفش کردن و چسبوندنش به علوم پایه و خود علوم پایه رو هم به علوم پایه و دانشجو بعداز علوم پایه مستقیم وارد استاژری میشه ، یعنی یک ترم کمتراز خود پزشکی که 7 سال هست ، پزشکی هم 7 ساله و 14 ترم هست نه 7 سال و نیم  :Yahoo (1):  فکرکنم توی دانشگاه شیراز هم داره اجرا میشه ، دوست من اونجا هست

----------


## DR.del

> حتما شما بهتر میدونید دیگه ، تا جایی که من فهمیدم ، فیزیوپاتولوژی رو حذفش کردن و چسبوندنش به علوم پایه و خود علوم پایه رو هم به علوم پایه و دانشجو بعداز علوم پایه مستقیم وارد استاژری میشه ، یعنی یک ترم کمتراز خود پزشکی که 7 سال هست ، پزشکی هم 7 ساله و 14 ترم هست نه 7 سال و نیم  فکرکنم توی دانشگاه شیراز هم داره اجرا میشه ، دوست من اونجا هست


نمیدونم اگه من دارم پزشکی میخونم که 15 ترمه وگرنه که من از خدامه 14 ترم باشه و هفت سال
سیستم نوین هم هر دانشگاه با بقیه فرق داره واسه سمنان همونجوریبود که گفتم حالا دانشگاهای دیگه رو نمیدونم
شما یه سرچی تو اینترنت بکنی مشخصه میشه که 7 ساله یا 7سال و نیم

----------


## DR.del

> حتما شما بهتر میدونید دیگه ، تا جایی که من فهمیدم ، فیزیوپاتولوژی رو حذفش کردن و چسبوندنش به علوم پایه و خود علوم پایه رو هم به علوم پایه و دانشجو بعداز علوم پایه مستقیم وارد استاژری میشه ، یعنی یک ترم کمتراز خود پزشکی که 7 سال هست ، پزشکی هم 7 ساله و 14 ترم هست نه 7 سال و نیم  فکرکنم توی دانشگاه شیراز هم داره اجرا میشه ، دوست من اونجا هست


ببین یسری درسای فیزیوپات هست تو نوین مثلا فارماکولوژِی ولی اینجوری نیست که یه راست بعد علوم پایه برن استایژری باید اول امتحان جامع قبول شن بعد برن فیزیوپات اونم که مشخصه چیجوریه در کل فکر کنم شما اشتباه متوجه شدین بعدشم اینجوری که شما میگی باید هر ترم 30 واحد پاس کنن که فیزیوپات خودش شامل دروس سنگینی میشه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نمیدونم اگه من دارم پزشکی میخونم که 15 ترمه وگرنه که من از خدامه 14 ترم باشه و هفت سال
> سیستم نوین هم هر دانشگاه با بقیه فرق داره واسه سمنان همونجوریبود که گفتم حالا دانشگاهای دیگه رو نمیدونم
> شما یه سرچی تو اینترنت بکنی مشخصه میشه که 7 ساله یا 7سال و نیم


هفت سال هست نه 7 سال و نیم  :Yahoo (1):  حالا چون شما در برابر حقیقت مقاومت میکنی اینم لینکش از زبون یه دکتر 
https://doctorronaghi.ir/%D9%85%D8%B...B4%DA%A9%DB%8C
 :Yahoo (4): 
درکل موفق باشی

----------


## DR.del

> هفت سال هست نه 7 سال و نیم  حالا چون شما در برابر حقیقت مقاومت میکنی اینم لینکش از زبون یه دکتر 
> https://doctorronaghi.ir/%D9%85%D8%B...B4%DA%A9%DB%8C
> 
> درکل موفق باشی



دربرابر حقیقیت مقاومت میکنم؟؟ حالت خوبه شما؟؟
مدت زمان تحصیل در رشته پزشکی

اینو برو توش جمع بزن تعداد سالهای هر مقطع رو میشه  7سال و نیم  حالا اگه 7 سال باشه چه ضرری برای من داره که با شما بحث کنم بخاطرش؟؟؟ یه جمله از یجا یاد گرفتی فقط میگی دربرابر حقیقت مقاومت میکنی و همچین میگی از زبون یه دکتر انگار من گاوچرونم دارم پرت و پلا میگم.
نقل قول نگیر دیگه هرچی تو میگه درسته....

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حالا اینقدرم نا امید نکن ، خدا بزرگه ؛ همه ی درها رم که به روی آدم نمیبندن ، فعلا شاخ این کنکور رو بشکنم ، اونم خدا بزرگه ، تو طرح و الفی و تطبیق یه کارایی میکنم ، نشدم نشد مهم نیس :/ سنم اونقدر بالا نیست که بخوام غصه شو بخورم ، به قول یه دوستمون کلی دکتر عمومی هست پشت تخصص موندن ، حالا من که سنم با بقیه فقط ۸ سال فرق داره ، ۸ سال غم خوردن نداره


​سن وسال چیه داداش؟کی تعیین کرده این حدود رو؟اصلا هرچیزی ک ادما براش بازه تعیین کردن چرته که مثلا زیر 30بایدد ازدواج کرد باید 18سالگی قبول شد..زندگی دست خداس اگر نبود که همه در ی سطح ی حالت بودن.

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام دوستان!
> من یه آشنای دور دارم  الان ترم 11 داروسازیه
> و تازه تو آزمون پره انترنی قبول شده
> میگه 2 هفته دیگه مُهر داروسازی میدن بهش
> بعدش میره شیفت(طرح مناطق محروم منظورش نیست شیفت داروخونه فقط)
> میگه شیفت هر روز 300 تومن به داروساز میدن
> این واقعیت داره؟ 
> در ماه چند روز میتونن شیفت برن؟
> 
> ...


سلام شبتون خوش
داروسازی که پره انتری نداره :Yahoo (3): ....علوم پایه ش هم حذف شده وبجاش آزمون 180واحدی داره و بعد اینکه قبول بشی با نامه یا کارت میتونی بری شیفت وایستی و بسته به محل داروخونه تقریبا 80تا85 درصد حقوق یه دکتر رو میدن...البته الان تعرفه خدمات دارویی هم آوردن روش و پرداخت میکنن داروخونه..

----------


## amir.t34

> با ماهی 100میلیونم میشه بهترین جای تهران زندگی کرد بهترین جای ایران ویلا داشت بهترین ماشین داشت.روزی ده تومن خیلیه درواقع همون پولداراششم ک 1درصد جامعه ما هستن دوباره 1درصد از اون جامعه پول دارا این درامد دارن..یا باید جراح باشی یعنی 40به بالا یا باید تاجر باشی یا تالار رستوران دار هتل دار..درحالت عادی نمیشه یا برفرضص فروشگاه زنجیره ایی



حدود 3 درصد اینطورا این درآمد رو دارن اما کم هم نیستن 
اما کلا با درس خوندن خالی نمیشه به این درآمدا رسید... مهم تر ایده داخل ذهن یه آدم واسه راه انداختن هر کسب و کاری +حتما ایمان داشته باشی به کارت

----------


## aeonicnia

*اگه دارو اینقد درامد داره چرا نسبت بهش اینقدر دید و نظر منفی وجود داره؟ -_-*

----------


## MrChemist

> ببخشید که اسپم میکنم ها.. ولی یه سوال داشتم این که با توجه به کنکور ۹۸ حداقل رتبه برای دارو دانشگاه بهشتی وتهران چنده ؟تو ابزار تخمین رتبه کانون فقط کنکور سراسری ۹۷ هستش. اونجا با رتبه تقریبا هزار میشه ولی عایا تو کنکور ۹۸ هم همین طور بوده؟ بازم ببخشید که بی ربط به تایتل تاپیک بود. درضمن اگه کسی لینک یه تاپیک دیگه که به این موضوع پرداخته باشه رو بده خیلی ممنون میشم.


کسی جوابمو نداد... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوستان!
> من یه آشنای دور دارم  الان ترم 11 داروسازیه
> و تازه تو آزمون پره انترنی قبول شده
> میگه 2 هفته دیگه مُهر داروسازی میدن بهش
> بعدش میره شیفت(طرح مناطق محروم منظورش نیست شیفت داروخونه فقط)
> میگه شیفت هر روز 300 تومن به داروساز میدن
> این واقعیت داره؟ 
> در ماه چند روز میتونن شیفت برن؟
> 
> ...


پره انترنی؟ شیب؟ بام؟ :Yahoo (31):  چرا دارو ها و دندونا میخان اصطلاحای ما رو واسه خودشون کنن :Yahoo (20): 
تو تهران ساعتی ۴۰ تومن کار میکنن دانشجوها.

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستانی که به هر دلیل مثل سن زیاد یا نیاز مالی، قصد دارن مرتبط با رشته شون کار کنن:
بهترین رشته برای اینکار دندون هست. از ترم ۸-۹ به قدری بلدی مه بتونی بری بیرون کار کنی. ولی خوب سختیش اینه که تازه کاری خیلی برات سخت میاد ساده بگم باید عرضه داشته باشی. پیدا کردن محل کارم سخت نیس. میتونی بری اطراف شهر کار کنی. درامدشم حداقل ۵-۶ هست البته اگه واقعا کاری باشی چون اکثریت نمیتونن برن کار کنن یا اصلا جراتشو ندارن.
داروسازی کارش راخت تره ولی پیدا مردن داروخونه ای که بخادت سخت تره. ساعتی ۳۰ تا ۴۰ میشه کار کرد. شبانه روزیم میتونی کار کنی و شبا بخابی سخت نیس زیاد.
پزشکی نمیتونی تا اخر تحصیل کار کنی. میتونیا ولی مثلا اسنپ میتونی کار کنی :Yahoo (94):  چون گاهی یه روز در میون کشیکی و فرداش که پست کشیکی فقط میخابی! کلا نه وقت واسه کار کردن داری نه سواد کافی! البته اینم راه در رو داره ها ولی ریسکش زیاده و از همه سخت تره کار پیدا کردنش.
موفق باشید.

----------


## parham7983

> *اگه دارو اینقد درامد داره چرا نسبت بهش اینقدر دید و نظر منفی وجود داره؟ -_-*


از همین متعجبم!!!

----------


## parham7983

> دوستانی که به هر دلیل مثل سن زیاد یا نیاز مالی، قصد دارن مرتبط با رشته شون کار کنن:
> بهترین رشته برای اینکار دندون هست. از ترم ۸-۹ به قدری بلدی مه بتونی بری بیرون کار کنی. ولی خوب سختیش اینه که تازه کاری خیلی برات سخت میاد ساده بگم باید عرضه داشته باشی. پیدا کردن محل کارم سخت نیس. میتونی بری اطراف شهر کار کنی. درامدشم حداقل ۵-۶ هست البته اگه واقعا کاری باشی چون اکثریت نمیتونن برن کار کنن یا اصلا جراتشو ندارن.
> داروسازی کارش راخت تره ولی پیدا مردن داروخونه ای که بخادت سخت تره. ساعتی ۳۰ تا ۴۰ میشه کار کرد. شبانه روزیم میتونی کار کنی و شبا بخابی سخت نیس زیاد.
> پزشکی نمیتونی تا اخر تحصیل کار کنی. میتونیا ولی مثلا اسنپ میتونی کار کنی چون گاهی یه روز در میون کشیکی و فرداش که پست کشیکی فقط میخابی! کلا نه وقت واسه کار کردن داری نه سواد کافی! البته اینم راه در رو داره ها ولی ریسکش زیاده و از همه سخت تره کار پیدا کردنش.
> موفق باشید.


ممنون!

----------

